# Beaupre for 2 weeks or split the time with Mont-Tremblant



## boyblue (Oct 6, 2009)

We plan to spend two weeks in Quebec before driving down to Washington D.C. for a week.  Our dates are between March 12 & 28th and we would be looking to do some snowmobiling and some sightseeing.

Should we do two weeks at two different resorts in Beaupre (Club Vacances Toutes Saisons & Chalets la Falaise) or should we do 1 week in Beaupre and the second week at Mont-Tremblant?


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 6, 2009)

We have been to Mont Tremblant on two different occasions.

We liked that area alot----though it was during warmer weather.  (we are golfers not skiers)

Pat


----------



## AKE (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know about Beaupre but I definitely would spend a week at Mont Tremblant - spring skiing will be great then.


----------



## boyblue (Oct 7, 2009)

We went with the 2 weeks in Beaupre but only because the Mont Tremblant option involved us taking a 1br & 2br instead of the 3br units we will have for the two weeks in Beaupre.


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 8, 2009)

boyblue...I don't know what options you had at Tremblant, but you probably would not be happy with La Voliere or Club Privilege.  They are both vey basic.  Now, Intrawest Tremblant is in a wholly different league....top drawer!  Quebec City area and Mt. Tremblant are two very different vacation experiences.


----------



## boyblue (Oct 8, 2009)

We kinda like to mix it up, week to week & place to place (as long as we can get in some sonwmobiling in) but as it turned out it wasn't much of a choice.  The only down side is that we really prefer to stay in different cities week to week, for example when we did Colorado we did a week in Avon, a week in Estes Park and one in Steam Boat Springs.


----------

